# Using MSG in a Brine/Cure



## Sven Svensson (Jan 25, 2022)

I’m wondering what the group’s collective wisdom and experience is on using MSG in wet or dry brines? MSG has never been a bother for me and I love it in and on foods. I love that umami taste. So I’m wondering about substituting a part of the salt in brines/cures for MSG and if it effects the flavor enough to be worth it? Something like a pork injection is where I’m very curious. And would it be a direct or partial trade off when measuring salt amounts. Have any of you experimented with this? Thanks.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 25, 2022)

I’m still looking for more info too!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2022)

Somewhere, there is a number for MSG to replace a certain amount of salt, in your food, to lower the sodium, and still get the flavor you are seeking...   If you don't reduce the salt, you are getting a lot more sodium...


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 25, 2022)

From my MSG question thread 

 thirdeye
 responded:
“On the upside, MSG has much less sodium than table salt and _can enhance the flavor of food while decreasing the need for salt._ If you take the 1/2 teaspoon per pound recommended amount (which I think is too generous) you could experiment with cutting any other salt in the recipe in half. Or mixing a shaker of 50:50 MSG and sea salt by weights, and see how that works for cooking or at the table. MSG works well on things like eggs, veggies or tomatoes (fresh or sauce form).”

Based on this advice I’ve just been keeping track of how much I’ve put in and trying different ratios for my rubs, no injections yet. However, I think I’ve been light handed, or possibly a poor pallet, because I really haven’t noticed anything positive yet. Not sure about curing though.

It’s odd how hard it is to find info on MSG outside of solid, science based, arguments for why it’s not bad for you and the history of MSGs reputation. Just not a lot of guidance for recipe ratios. After reading MSG articles, blogs, and a lot of YouTube videos it has the feeling of food Culture wars. It’s hard to find a recipe, just people admitting to using it and defending its use. Almost like MSG recipes have been de-platformed in the US!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 25, 2022)

I use 1.5% salt in everything not charcuterie. That said, I have found that 1 teaspoon of accent to 5#  meat is good for me in sausage. I don’t brine, so not much help there, but if I did brine, I would still use that ratio of 1tsp per 5# of total weight. It brings the flavor out without smacking you in the face with it, this is just what I do.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 25, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I use 1.5% salt in everything not charcuterie. That said, I have found that 1 teaspoon of accent to 5#  meat is good for me in sausage. I don’t brine, so not much help there, but if I did brine, I would still use that ratio of 1tsp per 5# of total weight. It brings the flavor out without smacking you in the face with it, this is just what I do.


Sorry!  I appreciated your help too! 

“All that said, how much meat do you season with 1 cup of rub? I use half the recommended 1/2 tsp per pound of meat. So that is I use 1/2 tsp to 2 pounds meat. That’s ground meat and mixed in so you will have to mix up a cup of your favorite rub and try it, then adjust it up or down for your preference.”


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 26, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Sorry!  I appreciated your help too!
> 
> “All that said, how much meat do you season with 1 cup of rub? I use half the recommended 1/2 tsp per pound of meat. So that is I use 1/2 tsp to 2 pounds meat. That’s ground meat and mixed in so you will have to mix up a cup of your favorite rub and try it, then adjust it up or down for your preference.”


To me, the use of MSG is subjective to your palate and how you taste things. Also, MSG seems to make a much bigger difference when using fresh herbs and vegetables. Dried spices not so much, it makes a difference always, but not as much with dried spices, in my experience. MSG is a useful tool in the kitchen for sure, but mixing with a dry rub most likely won’t change things much in terms of rub flavor, that’s my opinion. In sausage with dry spices added, MSG provides a “savory” flavor you can’t quite put your finger on, it’s good though, and can’t be added any other way. With fresh herbs like fresh garlic, that garlic will jump up and slap you in the face, no so much with granulated garlic.

Consider this also, the bottle of Accent that I have says: 1/2 tsp per pound of meat and, 1/2 tsp per 4-6 servings of soups and stew. Is 1 serving of soup or stew 1/4 of a pound? Not in my house it’s not, so it has a range to it as a suggestion. I think it’s just one of those things you have to play with in each different application. I use it for sure, but certainly not in everything.


----------

